# Help: IBS and Hypnotherapy



## Jana F (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi...I am new to this site and have been reading about the success people have had with hypnotherapy and IBS. I was wondering if anyone knows a good therapist in NYC, Queens or Long Island that they can recommend. I am interested in learning more about this as nothing else has really worked for me. My symptoms are mostly bloating and gas with constipation at times. I recently developed gastritis which I have never had before. The acute phase is gone but I am left with mostly burping after meals and sometimes even without eating, as well as, but less frequent, brief feelings of nausea and an aching discomfort in the left upper quadrant of my stomach. The lower GI symptoms are the most distressing to me I have gone the medical route and am also seeing a holistic doctor with little relief. I am also curious if the hypnotherapy just eases the stress of concerns of being in public and being symptomatic or does it relieve the symptoms themselves? Like everyone else here, I just want to feel better. I would appreciate any feedback....Thanks, Jana


----------



## mh39 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi-Check out the Mind Body Digestive Center. They're in NYC ( at 68th and Central Park West). They meet every other week for Hypnotherapy. I am currently doing the sessions there. They also give you a take hoem cd for the short form of the session.Hope this helps!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

mh39 said:


> Hi-Check out the Mind Body Digestive Center. They're in NYC ( at 68th and Central Park West). They meet every other week for Hypnotherapy. I am currently doing the sessions there. They also give you a take hoem cd for the short form of the session.Hope this helps!


This sounds like a great idea. Thanks for providing this information to us. Are these sessions group hypnosis?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, they offer group sessions - they are located by Central Park in New York City. The group sessions are somewhat more affordable than one on one, though, I believe the total will come to over $1000. Because they are group sessions, I don't think that specific individual concerns are addressed. the sessions are gut directed protocol. The center offers a complete IBS treatment, though, with gastro, psych, etc. You can read more about their services on their site - just google it!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

It would be great to meet other Hypnotherapy people


----------

